# Poulan Chain saw



## GregZ (Dec 1, 2008)

Dear All,

I have a Poulan P4018 chain saw. It is relatively new, I bought it a year ago and probably used ot for a total of two hours. If it runs it runs all right but most of the time I cannot start it. I am really frustrated (as the chainsaw is practically new). I have repaired many small and big engines. It has spark so I am thinking: carburetor. The carb is a Zama W26B (made in China  ) I took it apart and cleaned it - all gaskets, etc are intact and it sis not seem dirty. I also removed the high and low adjusters and cleaned them; blew everything out, reset the adjusting screws to their original position. One thing I noticed is that inside the throat of the carb, between the choke and the throttle plate there was something sticking out. This something then fell out and turned out to be an about 1/8" diameter rubber(?) disc. Unfortunately, I do not have access to the place it came out from as it is plugged from the other side (below the fuel valve diaphragm). So, what is this? why was it sticking out and how do I get it back to its position?

Another question: what should be the gap between the ignition module's pickups and the magnets on the flywheel? 

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

hi greg i have found it to be minor issues with this unit behind the carburetor you should see a back plate that has 4 screws going into the cylinder itself if one of them 4 screws is loose that can cause a air leak in which would cause your saw not to start at all 

make sure them 4 screws are tight that part you say feel off can you post a image of it so i can see which part we looking at ?

thanks 
calvin


----------



## GregZ (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check that out. The part that came apart is the main checkvalve nozzle. It's a pain...


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Greg.
The Air Gap, as what they call the Distance between the Fly Wheel, and the Ignition Module, should be between 0.010" to 
0.014". 
I have a couple of Chain Saws here that were very Hard to Start. One day I was cleaning out the Cooling Fins, I noticed that the two Contact Points on the Ignition Module were not equal in Distance between the Ignition Module, and the Fly Wheel. Once I adjusted the Proper Air Gap, these two Chain Saws were not so hard to Start afterwards.
Since you had your Carburetor apart, was there any signs of Varnish? This is like a Gold in Colour, and is quite visible under the Diaphragm of the Carburetor. 
If so, strip the Carburetor right down, and soak it in some Carburetor Choke Cleaner. Then wash it in Hot Soapy Water, then rinse thoroughly. Take your Air Compressor, and blow air through every hole, and the rest of the Carburetor.
Then I would suggest putting in a new Carburetor Repair Kit, and you should be good to go. I know that the Chain Saw is not that old, but this is what I recommend. Bruce.


----------



## GregZ (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Bruce. I noticed the same gap difference that's why I was asking. I set them to 0.007" temporarily. The carb did not have any of that varnish. The main nozzle check vavle disintegrated which allowed the carb to suck air. I was facing a dilemma whether to buy the carburetor (with shipping) for $35 or buy the nozzle (which none of the retailers listed) and some other small parts for $20. I went with the carb - it was a better value.


----------



## abuonag (Dec 28, 2008)

Bought a new Craftsman 40cc chainsaw (which is Poulan I believe) two years ago. Used it for maybe ten hours over a few months and it worked fine. Then it sat for over a year with some fuel still in it. Now it won't start. From what I've heard/read, the fuel breaks down if left for too long and gums up the carb. The carb is a Zama C1M-W26B. I've not done much with small engines but I've done a lot of auto mechanics including a bunch of carb rebuilds. I removed the carb hoping to find an externally removable main jet and idle jet that I could clean with carb cleaner and also spray carb cleaner through the passageways. There are no such removable jets. I've sprayed carb cleaner around the throttle plate and intend to spray carb cleaner into both openings where the lines to the primer bulb attach in order to get some cleaner into the carb. My question is (a) am I correct that clogged passageways are likely the problem and (b) how does one clean it out with a minimum of disassembly of the carb? Obviously, I'd like to take as little apart as possible given that the saw is essentially brand new. Thanks in advance.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

abuonag said:


> Obviously, I'd like to take as little apart as possible given that the saw is essentially brand new. Thanks in advance.



A new carb is roughly $46.84. Save yourself the headache and replace the whole carb.. expecially if you've already gone spraying carb cleaner all through it...


----------

